# Dj Shorts Flo



## Ryder (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a favorite around our  barn..Its DJ's Flo and it will get you up and going.. I love this strain you can take it at different times during flower.. this is a later harvest at 65 days and its fully turned.. But it goes from 55 days on.. I like it later when its milky because its still racy as well...   Heres a few shots of one of our favorite ladies.......FLO.. Peace Ryd...:icon_smile:


----------



## v35b (Nov 20, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## Ryder (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks mate... heres a few more pics of  our Flo .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2011)

:hubba: Lookin schweet. Here's to you and the FLO.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks great Ryder!  Ive always wanted to try Djs gear but I just cant bring myself to spend over $150 on a ten pack of beans.  Some day.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 22, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> That looks great Ryder!  Ive always wanted to try Djs gear but I just cant bring myself to spend over $150 on a ten pack of beans.  Some day.


Whaddup 7GreenEyes and Maineharvest.. Yah thanks brothers... Oh you shouldnt hesitate when it comes to DJ and Sons gear. because there worth it. Its great especially if your a Blueberry Fan... Ill snap up Whitaker Blues right when its released..Need  that Old Oregon Stone...Have a good one Guys...:icon_smile:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah man Im a huge Blueberry fan.  Ive grown a bunch of strains that were fathered by Djs pollen but nothing straight from him.  Ive been eyeballing the Grape Krush for a long time now.  Ive seen his sons beans already released at one seedbank.  Whats the good word with his son?  There is just so many great strains out there and I want to buy them all.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 24, 2011)

very nice buds....... toke well:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2011)

WOW. 10 beans for 150.00,,,,, ouch

Nice buds though


----------



## Ryder (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by guys... I dont know if 150 bucks is too much for a strain Ive harvested 2 or 3 pounds off and been running for several years.. Most of the good genetics now a days  are somewhat expensive.. All the Cali Connect stuff that everyone gets the Larrys from is over 100 bucks..  Its actually far more costly to run crappy genetics thru a whole run...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2011)

Buds look stellar!  The color is wonderful.  

I agree--good genetics are generally worth it...however, $10-12 a seed is about all I like to go.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Buds look stellar!  The color is wonderful.
> 
> I agree--good genetics are generally worth it...however, $10-12 a seed is about all I like to go.


 Thanks so much Hemp Goddess... Flo is a really nice creative high... Top notch Daytimer for getting stuff done and playing Musical Instruments... A real energetic high to me...I used to grow a lot of Mandala gear and I have enjoyed looking at yours and a few other growers on here.. Long live Sadhu! I forgot how much I used to enjoy those strains and Ill be growing them again... Jack my own thread with a little Sadhu Ive grown... lol... Thanks again HG.... Heres to ya.:48:


----------



## Bong Puller (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice! I have smoked DJ's flo twice, both times from the same seed stock 2 diff. phenos one he grew colorful and had a great berry taste and smell, the other was a plant that stayed green, super frosty buds that tasted like fuel. I liked the 2nd but they were both great in their own ways! 
Thanks for sharing,
Bong


----------



## Ryder (Nov 27, 2011)

Bong Puller said:
			
		

> Very nice! I have smoked DJ's flo twice, both times from the same seed stock 2 diff. phenos one he grew colorful and had a great berry taste and smell, the other was a plant that stayed green, super frosty buds that tasted like fuel. I liked the 2nd but they were both great in their own ways!
> Thanks for sharing,
> Bong


Bro Ive tasted both those phenos.. Mines a great berry taste and smell but has little skunky dank funk underneath as well... But that Skunky green pheno is ripping as well IMO...DJ really has that Oregon funk down..... I dont really think that you can take it as early as stated  but anything after 55 is a nice stone.......


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice work!!


----------

